# Levicta - Any Info?



## Axeboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Guys

Just joined, not really got much knowledge on this subject but thought id post a pic of the one watch I do have at the moment:










Ive searched the forums and dont see much info at all. I thought id at least show a pic and if people can tell me anything about it, that would be appreciated.

All I know, is it was bought in Rothesay in 67 and was passed down to me by my uncle. Its quite light and not too large, a great size and weight to wear.

Another thing I was wondering is how much roughly would it cost for a service, and if it would be needed?

Again, apologies for all the questions, im a bit of a newbie.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb2:

Can't help with the make, looks like it might be one of many smaller Swiss companies who existed around the time, most producing perfectly good watches but not having a world wide recognised "name", we call them "generic" watches. :yes:

Assuming it hasn't ever been serviced, it would benefit from a service by a good watchmaker, this would be a clean and re-lubrication of all parts, re-assembly and regulate (check and reset timekeeping). Google "Rytetime" and contact Steve there, he is recommended by many members, also our illustrious leader Roy Taylor of RLT watches may service this for you, you can but ask either or both about prices?

HTH a bit, wonder if the shop in Rothesay is still there?

# ldman: :weed:


----------



## Axeboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info Mel, appreciated

I'll take a pic of the back of the watch later for info, just in case anyone else is searching for info.

It was bought from "Crabbe & McKenzie" but after a quick google, doesnt appear to be there anymore.

Is it possible its a womans watch at all?


----------

